# our friend suck



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

suck suck ton


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

its my 5-year-old leapor pleco suckshon that i rescued from walmart :rock:


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

...........


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

looks like a regular common pleco to me....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> ...........


 ........ ..... .... .. . .........


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

i really dont know wht he is but i havent seen any common plecos that look like him


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

mine looks exactly like that. actually, all 3 of my common plecos look like that....


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

my COMMON pl*co looks just like that........


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I see tons of these, that's a pretty common pattern.

-PK
-Oh, and it's spelled "suction".


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

BoomerSub said:


> -Oh, and it's spelled "suction".


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

suckshon is how he told me to spell it it


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

that plecos is extremely small for being 5 years old..

it should be over 15 inches at that age.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

gourami-master said:


> suckshon is how he told me to spell it it


 The pleco told you this?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Kory said:


> gourami-master said:
> 
> 
> > suckshon is how he told me to spell it it
> ...


What? Your pleco's never talk to you?









I still wonder why they aren't known as talking catfish...

Cool-looking pleco, G-M








Aklthough I have to agree with Peacock that's it's very for its age.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

yes i communicated with it telepathicly

hes not actually that small hes a foot but his growth is a little stunted cause he was in a 10 hes starting to get bigger now


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

gourami-master said:


> yes i communicated with it telepathicly
> 
> hes not actually that small hes a foot but his growth is a little stunted cause he was in a 10 hes starting to get bigger now


 he looks smaller than 12" to me...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Kory said:


> gourami-master said:
> 
> 
> > suckshon is how he told me to spell it it
> ...


 uhhhhhh ohhhhhhh
its chunk (whatever that wierdo's name was )
the kid with that fat red


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I agree that it is a stunted common pleco


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

so who told you to spell it that way??


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

i told you it communticated with it telepathaclly

no im not chuck im seabass

its getting bigger now but i just dont feed it wafers so he grows slow


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

who is sea bass??







im not following with this...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

death#s apparently recognizes gouramie to be a renowned idiot on a different forum as well.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

gourami-master said:


> its getting bigger now but i just dont feed it wafers so he grows slow


 its not growing because it is in a tank WAY smaller than it needs, it has nothing to do with algea wafers


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

lol death I remember that guy. Chunkis and his chunky chunky P's that talked to him. That was f*cking hilarious when he printed off pictures of p's and taped him to the side of his tank and took pictures of it.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

this was on fury i guess?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> this was on fury i guess?


 Yep. Comedy gold.

-PK


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

omg that guy is a retard
"chunky chunky chunky"


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

my monitor is now coated with saliva.

I guess if an idiot like that couldn't recieve some reprisal, my hope on the censorship suggestion post is also unfounded


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> my monitor is now coated with saliva.
> 
> I guess if an idiot like that couldn't recieve some reprisal, my hope on the censorship suggestion post is also unfounded


 why were you licking your monitor.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

*flings poop in kory's general direction*


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

OMG that guy is messed up
















chunky chunky chunky piranahs...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Here's another one for you. Enjoy









http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...=24349&st=0&hl=


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> *flings poop in kory's general direction*


 *Ducks then rub's p45's face in the poopy carpet.*


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Just look at the gravel in the pleco pic, that guy is NOT a foot long!

Gourami-master, after seeing this, and some of you other threads, i think you need to grow up and stop messing about, you will get a lot more respect that way.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

Innes said:


> gourami-master said:
> 
> 
> > its getting bigger now but i just dont feed it wafers so he grows slow
> ...


 actually hes in a 30


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

j_burf said:


> Just look at the gravel in the pleco pic, that guy is NOT a foot long!
> 
> Gourami-master, after seeing this, and some of you other threads, i think you need to grow up and stop messing about, you will get a lot more respect that way.


 btw i was guessing hes 7"


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

gourami-master said:


> j_burf said:
> 
> 
> > Just look at the gravel in the pleco pic, that guy is NOT a foot long!
> ...


 7" and 12" is a very big diffrence...


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

hes alyaws hiding and i cant measure very well


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

also if you want a common pleco to grow up to be full sized and healthy I would suggest a 75g+. these fish can get 16"+.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

can you speak chunky :laugh:

"Chunkis pokis flabbis jabbis stabbis pygo natis fishis"

i read that whole damn thread that guy is a trip man


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

omg that chunky dude was 16! i thought at first he was like 10 or so


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

holy sh*t that chunkis guy makes gourami master look like a normal person :laugh:


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> also if you want a common pleco to grow up to be full sized and healthy I would suggest a 75g+. these fish can get 16"+.


 damm i have short-term memory loss im going to move him to a 75 with a tetratec pf500 and a fluval 404 is there anything eles you would like to ask?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Yes, was your mom drinking when she was pregnant with you?


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

ummmmm i know she wanted to abort me so i think she did


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

gourami-master said:


> ummmmm i know she wanted to abort me so i think she did


 I couldn't make this up if I tried. Comedy gold.

-PK


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

gourami-master said:


> ummmmm i know she wanted to abort me so i think she did


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Yes, was your mom drinking when she was pregnant with you?


 rofl it was the drugs too man


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

oh forgot about the fact that i kept finding drugs when i was 3 and she said they were medication and flour(krack)no wonder she has a thiroid condition


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Did you eat paint chips as well?


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

hmmmmmm......no but i drank lead paint


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Kory said:


> Did you eat paint chips as well?










this thread is gettin hilarious


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

gourami-master said:


> hmmmmmm......no but i drank lead paint


 hmmmm tastey


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

gourami-master said:


> hmmmmmm......no but i drank lead paint


 *throws mouldy cheese in your mouth*


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

expiration date.05.19.04


----------

